# PlayStation 4 to Cost Less to Develop than PlayStation 3



## vickybat (Mar 14, 2012)

*PlayStation 4 to Cost Less to Develop than PlayStation 3*

Its going in the right direction imo.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 14, 2012)

sony doesn't put that much money in PS4's R&D= a nice reasonably priced console for us


----------



## Renny (Mar 14, 2012)

So they're doing away with the Cell processor in the PS4?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 14, 2012)

^^ Yes, they are doing away with broadband cpu's and taking the conventional x86/64 approach.


----------

